# How To "Map Update Procedure"



## moro anis

Please see below for a How To guide re the above. I have written the procedure in both Word andconverted to pdf format. Admin please move to correct section as not sure how to.

View attachment Map procedure.pdf


----------



## ZephyR2

An excellent piece of work and well put together. I'm sure it will be of help many. 
When downloads or installations take as long as that there is always the thought that the process has hung and the temptation to cancel and start again - so its good to know how long to expect. Also handy to know that the installation will complete if you park up and leave it.
I've downloaded it already for when my new wheels arrive.
I guess if you select an Individual country the whole process will be a lot quicker.


----------



## tfsifreak

Indeed thanks for doing this - it will certainly help newcomers.

All is correct apart maybe for asking the user to search for the javaws (Java Web Start): the file you download is a JNLP file and if you have installed Java correctly including its file associations, when downloading a JNLP file the machine should automagically select javaws by default rather than having to look for it.

So maybe add a small part that says 'If the javaws application is not selected by defaulty to open the file, then associate it by selecting it etc ..."


----------



## gogs

Nice one moro 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname

Good, I can't do it with my not clear English!
Did you do it only for Windows? I can send you for Mac and you can post it next to win...


----------



## moro anis

@tfsifreak, yes, that is a better explanation although I do have the latest version of Java on my laptop but it wouldn't automatically find it hence the further research into the correct association. I will amend tonight.

@Manu. If you have a Mac version, please send me a pdf or Word document if you would like me to fine tune the translation (not complaining as your English is 100 times better than my French) and I will include it tonight.


----------



## noname

ready to roll!


----------



## moro anis

Please find an updated How to together with a Mac version kindly provided ny Manu. Any positive suggestions, please feel free to comment.

View attachment Map procedure.pdf


and re the Mac

View attachment Map Update Mac version.pdf


----------



## sherry13

moro anis said:


> Please find an updated How to together with a Mac version kindly provided ny Manu. Any positive suggestions, please feel free to comment.
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> and re the Mac


This is really helpful, thank you

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Blackhole128

Thanks Moro - did the map update today, prompted by your "How To" and it all went swimmingly well.


----------



## moro anis

Pleased to see that and glad to have been of help Blackhole.

@Admin: Do you move this to the How to section or do I have to do it? If so, how please?


----------



## GroundZeroUK

Is there anyway to check if my car currently has the latest updates I took it into them last week but I have no idea if they bothered updating the maps?


----------



## ZephyR2

moro anis said:


> Pleased to see that and glad to have been of help Blackhole.


You can regard Blackhole as being your Beta tester.


----------



## noname

moro anis said:


> Please find an updated How to together with a Mac version kindly provided by ManuTT. Any positive suggestions, please feel free to comment.
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> and re the Mac


any error, or detail to add, or improvement to these guides can be added/corrected..your help would be appreciated!


----------



## gogs

Performed today, worked flawlessly 
Thanks for the write up mate 

Sent from my fruit device using Tapatalk


----------



## ChadW

Give that man a beer.

Cheers


----------



## moro anis

You're welcome. Pleased to have been of service.


----------



## gogs

I don't drink alcohol 

Sent from my fruit device using Tapatalk


----------



## chappers09

Hi guys,

I downloaded the files from My Audi for the update.

Can someone please tell me if these are duplicate files or whether all of these need to be put into 1 folder and plugged into the audi?

I have an external hard drive and wondered if this will work?

Or does it need to be a USB stick?

Screenshot attached....


----------



## noname

Put all those files in a sd or usb..if is empty, you can also use an hard disk


----------



## chappers09

Thanks Manu.

Will do that!


----------



## moda

stupid question: the files on the SD card have to be on the root? not in a folder? I have created a folder but SD in not recognized when I try this procedure.

Thanks.


----------



## sherry13

I tried this and none of the packages would load. I also seemed to have 2 versions of the myaudi page, one looked more modern but had no info of any significance and the other had the info but it wouldn't work. Audi is dreadful at all this stuff!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## moda

ManuTT, need you here :?


----------



## noname

Do you have a Mac or not?
At which part of the guide are you?!


----------



## sherry13

Well the odd thing is that I got an email from Audi to say the update was available and then another a week later to say that was a mistake. I checked with the dealer today and they said there is no free online update - it is £120 plus half an hour of labour...!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## noname

Map update is free 5 times!


----------



## moda

ok, I managed:

- format the card in FAT
- copy the files directly in the root, not in a folder

I confirm it does the job even when the car is off.

Thanks all (and Manu again)


----------



## noname

Good! Because I was lost with which was your file...


----------



## moda

However the version of the MMi is still 0413, no update on that side.


----------



## Matrix

You have perhaps not waited long enough for it to update? You can monitor the update progress as a sliding bar on the screen


----------



## moda

Hi Matrix, no everything was finished. 
I just think that that's the last version (?)


----------



## noname

2016/2017 is the actual version..in a few months we'"" have the 2017 version


----------



## CiLA

I think that is not true. I update last version from "my audi" and after update I have version 2015/2016 -


----------



## noname

O Made a mistake...your're right..I'm one year ahead!
Actual is 2016 and in the new year you'all have 2016/2017


----------



## Huey52

This recent (Sept '17) related thread may be useful. http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthrea ... MAP-Update


----------



## Edinburra

Just downloaded and updated my maps today. As per instructions on here, thanks to all contributors. Worked well and took no time at all.


----------



## Sticks

Thanks very much for this, all done. I think it said 2017/18 version. It certainly included a road I use which wasn't on the old map.

Thanks


----------



## BW57

Sticks said:


> Thanks very much for this, all done. I think it said 2017/18 version.
> 
> Thanks


Just finished this as well.....thanks for the guide, and it definitely said 2017/18 version. 
FWIW, we have a very poor internet coverage here. The download from Audi took about 5 hours (I downloaded the whole package), but it only took about 30 mins to download from the sd card into the satnav. Also, I needed a 32gb card for the download - annoying as I bought a new 16gb card specifically for the update :?


----------



## jessat

Thanks for the heads up. I just also downloaded the 2017/2018 full maps.
It's a little too big for a 16gb so card. I copied all the files to a 64gb usd drive I had. I popped it into usb 1 slot and was able to select it for the update.
Took about 30 minutes to update.
I also took the opportunity to pop the latest speed camera special destinations on too.
All very painless just time consuming.


----------



## steve_collier21

Thanks a lot for this, Moro. I have a supplementary question: can one add multiple, separately downloaded parts with one update?

The whole set takes a long time to download, and seems to take nearly for ever to verify, so I tend to download just for the countries I'm likely to visit. Then each will take less time to download and verify, tending to be around 1 GB each country-set. In practice I need at least three country-sets. Can I download these on three separate occasions (e.g., when my PC is being lightly used at work) and then somehow place the files correctly on a USB stick or card and do the update for all three sets in one go?


----------



## ZephyR2

steve_collier21 said:


> Thanks a lot for this, Moro. I have a supplementary question: can one add multiple, separately downloaded parts with one update?
> 
> The whole set takes a long time to download, and seems to take nearly for ever to verify, so I tend to download just for the countries I'm likely to visit. Then each will take less time to download and verify, tending to be around 1 GB each country-set. In practice I need at least three country-sets. Can I download these on three separate occasions (e.g., when my PC is being lightly used at work) and then somehow place the files correctly on a USB stick or card and do the update for all three sets in one go?


I don't know, it might work. Why not try it and let us all know. Nothing much to be lost if it doesn't work.


----------



## moro anis

Hi Steve,

Glad you've found it helpful. I downloaded just the UK once and every other time the whole lot. Either way it's such a long process I think I might as well have the lot.

Good job it's only twice a year.


----------



## ZephyR2

steve_collier21 said:


> The whole set takes a long time to download, and seems to take nearly for ever to verify, so I tend to download just for the countries I'm likely to visit. Then each will take less time to download and verify, tending to be around 1 GB each country-set. In practice I need at least three country-sets. Can I download these on three separate occasions (e.g., when my PC is being lightly used at work) and then somehow place the files correctly on a USB stick or card and do the update for all three sets in one go?


On mine I've only downloaded the UK & Ireland updates, twice now. I've checked this morning and I can still get maps for the rest of Europe so a single update doesn't wipe out anything else. So you should be able to install all of your maps separately.


----------



## Venom7000

A quick question.
Is there any difference between downloading your map update via MyAudi or buying the DVD from the Dealer???

Because the wording they gave for both suggests so...


----------



## Matrix

2018 map update now available from 'My Audi' and its a whopper!


----------



## forthay

Cool, something else to avoid the to do list the misses gave me


----------



## Edinburra

Help, I'm in need of some technical assistance.

Having once before successfully downloaded the updated Maps 2017, I try to upload the 2018 Maps and cannot get passed the window, after downloading and verifying, that says *"Not enough space in the temp folder delete some files or choose another directory at temp storage"* What can I do please?
Im using a Mac OS 10.13.2


----------



## Matrix

Edinburra said:


> Help, I'm in need of some technical assistance.
> 
> Having once before successfully downloaded the updated Maps 2017, I try to upload the 2018 Maps and cannot get passed the window, after downloading and verifying, that says *"Not enough space in the temp folder delete some files or choose another directory at temp storage"* What can I do please?
> Im using a Mac OS 10.13.2


The file is about 13Gb. Have you emptied the temp folder of files?


----------



## brittan

On a Win10 PC, I've had this twice after starting from scratch after the first failure.










What does *"Suspended because of: (Read timed out)* mean? [smiley=computer.gif]


----------



## Hoggy

brittan said:


> On a Win10 PC, I've had this twice after starting from scratch after the first failure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does *"Suspended because of: (Read timed out)* mean? [smiley=computer.gif]


Hi, Slow broadband, Windows update started, screen saver ? 
something is preventing the downloading file being read, I would think.
Hoggy.


----------



## Edinburra

Matrix said:


> Edinburra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Help, I'm in need of some technical assistance.
> 
> Having once before successfully downloaded the updated Maps 2017, I try to upload the 2018 Maps and cannot get passed the window, after downloading and verifying, that says *"Not enough space in the temp folder delete some files or choose another directory at temp storage"* What can I do please?
> Im using a Mac OS 10.13.2
> 
> 
> 
> The file is about 13Gb. Have you emptied the temp folder of files?
Click to expand...

Thank for your help, all sorted just needed to free up some storage and all is good, slow but good.


----------



## ajacques

Could I ask any Apple users if there is anyway around my issue with the map update ? I have downloaded from the Audi site but when trying to open the file the OS will not allow it because the file is from ( to them ) an unknown source, I am told to visit the App Store to download the safe version of the file, the App Store search does not return a result. Is my option to get hold of someone who is Windows user ?


----------



## Edinburra

ajacques said:


> Could I ask any Apple users if there is anyway around my issue with the map update ? I have downloaded from the Audi site but when trying to open the file the OS will not allow it because the file is from ( to them ) an unknown source, I am told to visit the App Store to download the safe version of the file, the App Store search does not return a result. Is my option to get hold of someone who is Windows user ?


If you read through page one of this post you will find the answer.


----------



## ajacques

Many thanks for pointing out the method, I am a computer user but do not delve too far into the inner workings if I can avoid it, must be an old age thing 8) I have downloaded the update and will try installing in the car in the morning.


----------



## migzy

just go to system settings, security and privacy and you should see the app there, just allow it

migzy


----------



## simonw007

MyAudi site lets me download the 2017/2018 update but points me to my dealer for the new 2018 update. I have a 65 plate car so assume my free updates have now ended.

Does anyone know how much dealers charge for map updates after the first 5 free ones and is this a fixed price or is it worth shopping around?

Simon


----------



## Matrix

simonw007 said:


> MyAudi site lets me download the 2017/2018 update but points me to my dealer for the new 2018 update. I have a 65 plate car so assume my free updates have now ended.
> 
> Does anyone know how much dealers charge for map updates after the first 5 free ones and is this a fixed price or is it worth shopping around?
> 
> Simon


Make sure you are sitting down before you click on the following link 

https://www.audi.co.uk/owners-area/seas ... ation.html


----------



## BW57

simonw007 said:


> MyAudi site lets me download the 2017/2018 update but points me to my dealer for the new 2018 update. I have a 65 plate car so assume my free updates have now ended.
> 
> Does anyone know how much dealers charge for map updates after the first 5 free ones and is this a fixed price or is it worth shopping around?
> 
> Simon


It might be worth checking how many updates you've had. I also have a 65 plate (Oct '15), but I've just finished updating mine with the 2018 update.


----------



## simonw007

*Matrix*; thanks for pointing me to the Audi owners area for map updates. I just cannot believe Audi would have the audacity to charge nearly 600 quid for a map update! Having just spoken with the UK Audi customer services they were apologetic that they could not help and have pointed me back to my local dealer. Interestingly, they said there is no fixed price for this and the franchises can charge what they want. I will be calling around tomorrow for quotes and will update back here with my findings.

*BW57*; thanks for your advice. MyAudi seems to advise me to pay for the latest but provides the option to download the previous update (applied successfully when I bough the car in October). Glad the latest worked for you but I cannot see a way to download the latest from my account as per the attached pic.

BTW, still loving the car after three months!

Simon


----------



## BW57

simonw007 said:


> *Matrix*; thanks for pointing me to the Audi owners area for map updates. I just cannot believe Audi would have the audacity to charge nearly 600 quid for a map update! Having just spoken with the UK Audi customer services they were apologetic that they could not help and have pointed me back to my local dealer. Interestingly, they said there is no fixed price for this and the franchises can charge what they want. I will be calling around tomorrow for quotes and will update back here with my findings.
> 
> *BW57*; thanks for your advice. MyAudi seems to advise me to pay for the latest but provides the option to download the previous update (applied successfully when I bough the car in October). Glad the latest worked for you but I cannot see a way to download the latest from my account as per the attached pic.
> 
> BTW, still loving the car after three months!
> 
> Simon


Yeah....that's a slightly different page to the one I got, where only the 2018 update was shown. It may have been that not all the earlier updates had been installed on my car (bought in May last year), so that was why I was able to access the latest update.
If you got your car from a dealer, it might be worth going back to them to see if they might do a deal to get the update at a reduced cost.....not sure if I'd be willing to pay over £500 just to get the latest maps. Actually, I am sure....absolutely no chance!!
Hope you find a solution


----------



## RuuTT

As I understood it, map updates are also part of Audi Connect services. Those can be renewed for about 80 EUR for one year and 140 EUR for two here in Europe, I am waiting on my dealer to confirm that this would indeed work. Otherwise I'll likely wait until spring since they usually run some promotions then.


----------



## carrock

Cant run the update client as it wont run.

Keeps trying to open with acrobat reader but wont run the .jnlp file. anyone else had the same issue?


----------



## pcbbc

carrock said:


> Keeps trying to open with acrobat reader but wont run the .jnlp file. anyone else had the same issue?


No, sorry.

Your Browser? Operating System?

If Windows and using FireFox then you should have the option to "Open With" or "Save File" for the jnlp when you click on the button.

So make sure you have the latest version of Java installed. And check that "Java(TM) Web Start Launcher (default)" is selected next to "Open with".
If still opening with Acrobat then your file associations are screwed... In which case Save File, locate it in Windows Explorer, then right click and "Open With..." and select the launcher.
If you still don't have the "Java{TM) Web Start Launcher" as an option under "Open With...", try uninstall and reinstall of Java.

Other Browsers, OS I can not help with. Sorry.


----------



## carrock

Running windows 10.

Cant associate the jlnp file with Java as it wont show up in system files, although I am running latest version of Java

It keeps trying to open with acrobat

Annoying


----------



## pcbbc

carrock said:


> Running windows 10.
> 
> Cant associate the jlnp file with Java as it wont show up in system files, although I am running latest version of Java
> 
> It keeps trying to open with acrobat
> 
> Annoying


Suggest uninstall Acrobat, uninstall Java, reboot, reinistall?


----------



## carrock

will try reinstall and reboot thanks


----------



## alex-retro

Why dont you guys just download it from VW site? Maps are all the same for all MMI High or Discover Pro in VW


----------



## antmanbTT

I've had my 65 plate TTS less than two weeks. How do I find out which version of the maps I have?


----------



## alex-retro

Settings on MMI


----------



## swanny78

pcbbc said:


> carrock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Running windows 10.
> 
> Cant associate the jlnp file with Java as it wont show up in system files, although I am running latest version of Java
> 
> It keeps trying to open with acrobat
> 
> Annoying
> 
> 
> 
> Suggest uninstall Acrobat, uninstall Java, reboot, reinistall?
Click to expand...

If you hold down shift and right click jlnp file there should be an option to "open with...". Click that then select Java.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## moro anis

I had the same problem with jnlp and windows 10 (Acrobat). You need to reassociate the AP to open with Java and not Acrobat.
This was all ok until recently when Windows updated. This time I had to delete Acrobat then install a fresh copy which did th trick.


----------



## ATT67

moda said:


> ok, I managed:
> 
> - format the card in FAT
> - copy the files directly in the root, not in a folder
> 
> I confirm it does the job even when the car is off.
> 
> Thanks all (and Manu again)


Hi,

I've managed to download maps to SD card, but when I put into car it says no readable files. Any answers?

Also concerning quote above, how does doi it when car is off, does it not require ignition to be on?

Thanks


----------



## pcbbc

ATT67 said:


> I've managed to download maps to SD card, but when I put into car it says no readable files. Any answers?


Where does it say this? Normally the message is more like "No Update Available".
You have gone into the system settings update menu, haven't you?



> Also concerning quote above, how does do it when car is off, does it not require ignition to be on?


It updates in the background.

"Ignition on" on modern cars probably doesn't do what you think it does. It's like the power switches on many modern appliances aren't really "switches" (like your PC or laptop "switch" for example). They just send a digital signal to the reset of the circuitry. Those components then decide if they should be ON or OFF (actually low power standby mode) but actually have power continuously and are free to decide if they want to be on at other times as well (to do ancillary functions such as updates for example).


----------



## moro anis

Make sure you haven't put the files in folders. This is what you should have on your SD card.


----------



## ATT67

pcbbc said:


> ATT67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've managed to download maps to SD card, but when I put into car it says no readable files. Any answers?
> 
> 
> 
> Where does it say this? Normally the message is more like "No Update Available".
> You have gone into the system settings update menu, haven't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also concerning quote above, how does do it when car is off, does it not require ignition to be on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It updates in the background.
> 
> "Ignition on" on modern cars probably doesn't do what you think it does. It's like the power switches on many modern appliances aren't really "switches" (like your PC or laptop "switch" for example). They just send a digital signal to the reset of the circuitry. Those components then decide if they should be ON or OFF (actually low power standby mode) but actually have power continuously and are free to decide if they want to be on at other times as well (to do ancillary functions such as updates for example).
Click to expand...

No don't think I've gone into system setting update, can't find that heading anywhere. Only setting then factory settings, inwhich you see a list of stuff to do resets.
Thanks


----------



## ATT67

moro anis said:


> Make sure you haven't put the files in folders. This is what you should have on your SD card.


Yes they are exactly as you say, cheers


----------



## ATT67

Oh pcbbc by the way,
It shows no readable files at top, when you click media then left control button and navigate to sd1.


----------



## Snake TT

Two questions:

1) Do you need to have Audi Connect in the car?
2) Can you update the maps as many times as you want?

Thanks!


----------



## ATT67

ATT67 said:


> pcbbc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATT67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've managed to download maps to SD card, but when I put into car it says no readable files. Any answers?
> 
> 
> 
> Where does it say this? Normally the message is more like "No Update Available".
> You have gone into the system settings update menu, haven't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also concerning quote above, how does do it when car is off, does it not require ignition to be on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It updates in the background.
> 
> "Ignition on" on modern cars probably doesn't do what you think it does. It's like the power switches on many modern appliances aren't really "switches" (like your PC or laptop "switch" for example). They just send a digital signal to the reset of the circuitry. Those components then decide if they should be ON or OFF (actually low power standby mode) but actually have power continuously and are free to decide if they want to be on at other times as well (to do ancillary functions such as updates for example).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No don't think I've gone into system setting update, can't find that heading anywhere. Only setting then factory settings, inwhich you see a list of stuff to do resets.
> Thanks
Click to expand...

Ok now I've found the system maintenance and update menu. Although that was after starting the sat nav update via another way, which was info from someone else.
You can enter engineer mode by holding down the back button and left control button for 4-5 seconds at the same time...... and the same to get out of it.

My sat-nav now has 2017/2018 update.

Thanks to all for your help.


----------



## K4RL

Just updated mine [smiley=cheers.gif] *moro anis*.


----------



## moro anis

You''re welcome.


----------



## J400uk

ATT67 said:


> Ok now I've found the system maintenance and update menu. Although that was after starting the sat nav update via another way, which was info from someone else.
> You can enter engineer mode by holding down the back button and left control button for 4-5 seconds at the same time...... and the same to get out of it.
> 
> My sat-nav now has 2017/2018 update.
> 
> Thanks to all for your help.


Any chance you could elaborate on how to do the update via engineer mode?

Also what year is your car out of interest as that could explain why it was rejecting the update via the normal route?


----------



## moro anis

I've found as soon as you put the card in the SD slot it knows there's new software on there and it updates automatically.


----------



## ATT67

J400uk said:


> ATT67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok now I've found the system maintenance and update menu. Although that was after starting the sat nav update via another way, which was info from someone else.
> You can enter engineer mode by holding down the back button and left control button for 4-5 seconds at the same time...... and the same to get out of it.
> 
> My sat-nav now has 2017/2018 update.
> 
> Thanks to all for your help.
> 
> 
> 
> Any chance you could elaborate on how to do the update via engineer mode?
> 
> Also what year is your car out of interest as that could explain why it was rejecting the update via the normal route?
Click to expand...

It's a case of literary holding down back button and left control button at same time, that'll bring up an engineer menu, mine has about four options.. one of which is update, go into update and with your SD card in it'll see card e.g SD1. Click SD1 and scroll to the bottom and you'll have update.. click to proceed with update. You'll probably see message "update not to be interrupted under no circumstances"
Mine started to go through the countries with a percentage count on each country. Took about 30 minuets for the full package. I left engine running the whole time to be safe.
Here's a pic of the buttons ( yellow back button, green left control button) if I can manage to attach it.
Also my car is 2015.


----------



## J400uk

Thanks will give that a try. Mine is a 2015 too and I think they're technically not licensed to use the newer maps hence it doesn't work via the official update option. So the engineering mode looks a nice loophole 8)


----------



## Hebrich17

What is the latest map? I'm running 2017/18. The update available on the Audi site is 2018. Are these the same? How frequent do Audi issue updates? (I last updated 6 months ago when I bought my '15 plate S Line Quattro)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pcbbc

Here's my VC Engineering Mode/Map Update How To
From memory the Engineering Mode key sequence only works on the Settings screen. I could be wrong though...


----------



## J400uk

Hmm tried that this morning but now getting stuck at the below screen, any ideas?




Hebrich17 said:


> What is the latest map? I'm running 2017/18. The update available on the Audi site is 2018. Are these the same? How frequent do Audi issue updates? (I last updated 6 months ago when I bought my '15 plate S Line Quattro)


Latest release is 2018, that's what I'm trying to apply to mine. I'm currently running 2017/2018 which is older

Next release will be 2018/2019 this summer


----------



## pcbbc

J400uk said:


> Hmm tried that this morning but now getting stuck at the below screen, any ideas?


Sorry none. :? 
I can tell you that ROW probably stands for "Rest Of World". Usually I would take that to mean everything outside Europe & North America.

Obviously it seems like the update is not for the correct region for either the unit or what is already installed on it, but I can not say why. So the following questions...
* In which country are you?
* Where did the car originate from (dealer, private sale, which country)?
* Was vehicle supplied new with 2017/2018 maps on it?
* Where did you get the 2018 download from? MyAudi after registering your car there, or elsewhere?
* Is this just your local map for your country, or the entire Europe update?

There is also an option in VCDS to erase the flash storage. I used this when I installed a corrupt update, and had to use the engineering mode to recover. This may get the update you have to load, assuming it is comparing the version installed against the version being loaded. It's risky though, as it may leave you without maps and without any valid maps to re-install.

Best advice would be to ask Audi, either their CS via chat or a dealer. Dealers tend to be useless on this stuff though and will probably just want to charge you for the update.


----------



## tom_mclaren

Ok, newbie question, we are "satnav enabled" on our 2015 car, and consequently can't download maps etc from Audi. Can I buy the maps (I see Audi France and Germany seem to sell it seperately) and enable satnav using (e.g.) VCDS or engineer mode?


----------



## ATT67

J400uk said:


> Hmm tried that this morning but now getting stuck at the below screen, any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hebrich17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the latest map? I'm running 2017/18. The update available on the Audi site is 2018. Are these the same? How frequent do Audi issue updates? (I last updated 6 months ago when I bought my '15 plate S Line Quattro)
> 
> 
> 
> Latest release is 2018, that's what I'm trying to apply to mine. I'm currently running 2017/2018 which is older
> 
> Next release will be 2018/2019 this summer
Click to expand...

Where did you get 2018 version? When I downloaded from myAudi it only loaded 2017/2018 full package, which I update from 2015. Although it had 2018 top of the list but with " you can buy up to date maps for Audi" in red writing.


----------



## pcbbc

ATT67 said:


> Where did you get 2018 version? When I downloaded from myAudi it only loaded 2017/2018 full package, which I update from 2015. Although it had 2018 top of the list but with " you can buy up to date maps for Audi" in red writing.


From the MyAudi website. It only lets you download updates for 3 years (5 updates at 6 month intervals).
Unfortunately it does not appear like you can get round the restriction simply by obtaining the update from someone else.


----------



## ATT67

pcbbc said:


> ATT67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get 2018 version? When I downloaded from myAudi it only loaded 2017/2018 full package, which I update from 2015. Although it had 2018 top of the list but with " you can buy up to date maps for Audi" in red writing.
> 
> 
> 
> From the MyAudi website. It only lets you download updates for 3 years (5 updates at 6 month intervals).
> Unfortunately it does not appear like you can get round the restriction simply by obtaining the update from someone else.
Click to expand...

Ok thanks, looks like that was my last free update then! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## J400uk

pcbbc said:


> ATT67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get 2018 version? When I downloaded from myAudi it only loaded 2017/2018 full package, which I update from 2015. Although it had 2018 top of the list but with " you can buy up to date maps for Audi" in red writing.
> 
> 
> 
> From the MyAudi website. It only lets you download updates for 3 years (5 updates at 6 month intervals).
> *Unfortunately it does not appear like you can get round the restriction simply by obtaining the update from someone else.*
Click to expand...

Yes, that's why I think I'm stuck at that screen!


----------



## pcbbc

J400uk said:


> pcbbc said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Unfortunately it does not appear like you can get round the restriction simply by obtaining the update from someone else.*
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's why I think I'm stuck at that screen!
Click to expand...

If that we're the case it should say "No Update Available".
You have a different message, at least part of which makes me suspect that the update is from an incorrect region.
Doesn't mean to say the update from the correct region will work if you are past your 5 free update lifetime though....


----------



## Hebrich17

I did my first update successfully using the USB port (I'm a MacBook Air user with no SD card slot). However, now every option on System Update, including USB1 is telling me "Unavailable". Any thoughts?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pcbbc

Hebrich17 said:


> I did my first update successfully using the USB port (I'm a MacBook Air user with no SD card slot). However, now every option on System Update, including USB1 is telling me "Unavailable". Any thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Faulty media, corrupt update, or update not in the root directory of the USB stick.
Try the Engineering Mode. It may give you feedback.


----------



## Hebrich17

pcbbc said:


> Hebrich17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did my first update successfully using the USB port (I'm a MacBook Air user with no SD card slot). However, now every option on System Update, including USB1 is telling me "Unavailable". Any thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Faulty media, corrupt update, or update not in the root directory of the USB stick.
> Try the Engineering Mode. It may give you feedback.
Click to expand...

Thanks - I'll give that a try...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snake TT

This is probably a stupid question, but where do I see what current maps version I have in the car? MyAudi has 2018 but for all I know that's what I already have.

I've searched the settings :/


----------



## ATT67

Snake TT said:


> This is probably a stupid question, but where do I see what current maps version I have in the car? MyAudi has 2018 but for all I know that's what I already have.
> 
> I've searched the settings :/


Try - Setting, Factory Settings, System Maintanance, Version Information


----------



## Snake TT

ATT67 said:


> Snake TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is probably a stupid question, but where do I see what current maps version I have in the car? MyAudi has 2018 but for all I know that's what I already have.
> 
> I've searched the settings :/
> 
> 
> 
> Try - Setting, Factory Settings, System Maintanance, Version Information
Click to expand...

Thank you got it!


----------



## Snake TT

Updated mine yesterday and all went well. Didn't need to go into the engineer menu and I also turned the car off during the update. When I returned it informed me that it had completed so it DOES update while the car is off (which is good).

Also now when I start the car the map is ready faster than it used to be.


----------



## ZephyR2

Snake TT said:


> Updated mine yesterday and all went well. Didn't need to go into the engineer menu and I also turned the car off during the update. When I returned it informed me that it had completed so it DOES update while the car is off (which is good).
> 
> Also now when I start the car the map is ready faster than it used to be.


It is certainly safe to turn off the car when updating via the normal method. Not sure whether doing the same via the Engineer menu is quite as safe. I would suggest using the normal method if possible.


----------



## Angusthewestie

Updated mine yesterday following nav retrofit (- I was surprised Audi didn't do this, considering the price). However, the 2018 map was waiting on My Audi and it all downloaded then updated fine thanks to the instructions here. Took about 15 mins to update from the SD card


----------



## winrya

Updated my oct 2015 car to 2018 Maps yesterday. All went as described, thanks for the guide


----------



## moro anis

Pleased to be of service. Glad all went well.


----------



## Blair

moro anis said:


> Please see below for a How To guide re the above. I have written the procedure in both Word andconverted to pdf format. Admin please move to correct section as not sure how to.


Thank you just done mine [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## moro anis

Well done


----------



## dadsincharge

Hi Guys

Posted this yesterday in the VLC Engineering Mode/Map Update thread but thought I'd also do it here too.

We've got an April 2015 TT with the VC & NAV. Just found out that the maps are still 2015. We asked the dealer to update the software & maps before we purchased the car and they advised this will be done. Didn't think of checking it onsite but now 2 weeks later we've found out that the updates have not been done.

So from MyAudi, I downloaded the UK & Ireland maps (also Iceland included) only to an SD card and popped it in the glove box to update the maps but it failed to find an update. Tried a separate SD card and it also failed. Then tried Engineering Mode and it reads the SD card(s) but when I get to NAVDB, there is a question mark in it. If I enter it I cannot select anything from the menu (Nothing to select or similar) and that goes with all the options below NAVDB.

So re-downloaded to a USB stick too - exactly the same issue - doesn't look like I can update the maps. SD cards & USB formatted on Windows to FAT32 One of the selling points of the cat was the VC with the maps.

Any ideas?

Lance


----------



## zooks

dadsincharge said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Posted this yesterday in the VLC Engineering Mode/Map Update thread but thought I'd also do it here too.
> 
> We've got an April 2015 TT with the VC & NAV. Just found out that the maps are still 2015. We asked the dealer to update the software & maps before we purchased the car and they advised this will be done. Didn't think of checking it onsite but now 2 weeks later we've found out that the updates have not been done.
> 
> So from MyAudi, I downloaded the UK & Ireland maps (also Iceland included) only to an SD card and popped it in the glove box to update the maps but it failed to find an update. Tried a separate SD card and it also failed. Then tried Engineering Mode and it reads the SD card(s) but when I get to NAVDB, there is a question mark in it. If I enter it I cannot select anything from the menu (Nothing to select or similar) and that goes with all the options below NAVDB.
> 
> So re-downloaded to a USB stick too - exactly the same issue - doesn't look like I can update the maps. SD cards & USB formatted on Windows to FAT32 One of the selling points of the cat was the VC with the maps.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Lance


I'm guessing the free map update license period has expired?

If the dealer said the would do it prepurchase and didn't I would be having a word with them. Did you get it written down anywhere?


----------



## dadsincharge

unfortunately not - it was verbal in the fact that they said all their cars get updated to the latest software. I've emailed them but not had a response yet.


----------



## pcbbc

zooks said:


> I'm guessing the free map update license period has expired?
> 
> If the dealer said the would do it prepurchase and didn't I would be having a word with them. Did you get it written down anywhere?


As I said on the other thread, my thoughts also. However my understanding was that once your free updates expired the site stopped offering you any newer updates unless you extended the licence via the dealers. So you should still have access to the last (5th) free update should you need it.

So in this case my thoughts are something has gone wrong and site and it is offering later updates and car is refusing them. I know for a fact that this is what happens as all downloads from the site are the same for all users, and that it is the car that somehow enforces the 3 years rule.

Agree first port of call should be dealers, and even if they deny that they agreed to the map update, you have the separate issue of why it is not possible to apply the late 2017 update that was in the original 3 year licence that came with the vehicle.

Also did you explicitly say maps as well as software, because dealer may assume you could do the maps yourself but didn't anticipate this problem. Normally I wouldn't expect dealers to update maps because of this, but would expect any necessary software updates to be done. Note that Audi's definition of necessary does not necessarily imply latest.

Edit: Another thought here. Do you have an active SIM card in the car (for Audi Connect, live traffic, etc), and have you paired the car with your MyAudi account?
My thinking is perhaps the licence extension on the car is done via your Audi Connect login (and not via the dealer doing anything physical on the car). So if you haven't logged in yet the car won't know your licence has been extended and will therefore be refusing the update?
That would certainly make sense from a systems design point of view.


----------



## Gh0sty

I'm also pretty sure that the formatting for the SD cards needs to be EXFAT not FAT32. I'll get my card out the car in a sec and check for you.


----------



## brittan

I did the same update (UK, Ireland and Iceland) successfully a few days ago although my car is still within the 3 year limit.

The USB card is formatted as FAT32 and the files on it look like this:


----------



## pcbbc

Gh0sty said:


> I'm also pretty sure that the formatting for the SD cards needs to be EXFAT not FAT32. I'll get my card out the car in a sec and check for you.


No problems at all here with updates on my 64GB FAT32 formatted USB stick.
I am fairly sure I've used FAT32 formatted SD Cards in the past as well. :?


----------



## brittan

pcbbc said:


> Edit: Another thought here. Do you have an active SIM card in the car (for Audi Connect, live traffic, etc), and have you paired the car with your MyAudi account?
> My thinking is perhaps the licence extension on the car is done via your Audi Connect login (and not via the dealer doing anything physical on the car). So if you haven't logged in yet the car won't know your licence has been extended and will therefore be refusing the update?
> That would certainly make sense from a systems design point of view.


There are cars with Nav but without the facility for a SIM card so I don't think the car has to 'know' that the licence for the maps has been extended.


----------



## pcbbc

brittan said:


> There are cars with Nav but without the facility for a SIM card so I don't think the car has to 'know' that the licence for the maps has been extended.


Test was as follows:

Compared download of same version of maps from two different users - Downloads are 100% identical in every file, byte for byte.
Conclusion: The download is generic and not "signed" to your particular vehicle.

Tried to update older users maps (now out of 3 year period) with newer maps downloaded by another user (i.e. still within their 3 year licence). VC reports "No update found/available".
Conclusion: Car somehow knows that the update is outside of its 3 year licence and won't apply it.

If my conclusions are correct, then there are a number of ways I the car could be updated. But I do not know which:
a) Dealer visit.
b) Back channel via SIM (As you point out, not much use for cars without it).
c) Special signed file added to next map download (once you extend your licence) which informs the car. If so doesn't seem to be working.

We need someone who has successfully extended their map licence to tell which.


----------



## ZephyR2

I'm pretty sure the car does know when its license expires as somewhere in the Settings menu it gives you the expiry dates of the various licenses. But how does it know what date it is and can that be fiddled.


----------



## dadsincharge

Hi

It has no SIM slot in the unit in the glove box.

It's all good though as the dealer has agreed to update the maps FOC so great service - just have to drive to Nottingham though next Sunday for it - can;t complain though.

Thanks for your input guys


----------



## brittan

pcbbc said:


> Tried to update older users maps (now out of 3 year period) with newer maps downloaded by another user (i.e. still within their 3 year licence). VC reports "No update found/available".
> Conclusion: Car somehow knows that the update is outside of its 3 year licence and won't apply it.


Yes, of course that's an obvious work around that must be prevented by Audi and therefore the car must know.

Please excuse my previous posting of complete borrocks.


----------



## Audittpak

Hi, do you think it is possible to send me your 2018 update and it will work in my car?


----------



## pcbbc

Audittpak said:


> Hi, do you think it is possible to send me your 2018 update and it will work in my car?


Only if your car is still within its 3 year (5 lots of 6 monthly updates) licence period.

But if it is, then you might as well download from MyAudi and save someone else the effort of sending to you.

All the updates downloaded by everyone are the same, but the car knows about and enforces the licence period (so refuses to load an update you are not officially entitled to). As brittan points out, that would be an obvious loophole in the licensing and one that Audi have obviously thought of.

What we don't currently know is how the car gets informed of an extension to your licence. I proposed a few suggested methods earlier, but we don't know which, if any, of them are correct. Even knowing that it's highly unlikely to expose a loophole.


----------



## Macca1969

Hi, I picked up my brand new TT on March 1st this year and have the technology pack obviously including sat nav, how often do updates occur for the sat nav?


----------



## brittan

Twice per year for the first 3 years from new. Updates come out around Jan/Fen and Jun/Jul.

You will need a "My Audi" account and Java installed on your device.


----------



## Macca1969

Thanks foe reply, has there been an update this June/July then.? I've got a myaudi account but how do I know if I have the latest version?


----------



## brittan

Yes, June/July update is out.

Version info is somewhere in the menus: Setting, Maps, Version?

Latest version should be 2018/2019.


----------



## phazer

Yes new update available just updated mine. Despite my car only arriving two weeks ago it had the old 2017/2018 map on!


----------



## Macca1969

Thanks again, do I download the "complete package" or "individual package"?


----------



## phazer

Depends what you want. Complete package is around 13Gb and covers all of Europe. The individual download lets you pick which regions you want to update, so you can just grab the UK ones if you want.

Just did the full one on mine, if you have fast internet it doesn't take long.


----------



## Audittpak

brittan said:


> Yes, June/July update is out.
> 
> Version info is somewhere in the menus: Setting, Maps, Version?
> 
> Latest version should be 2018/2019.


Hi! Strange, i have access to download the latest version but it is not recognized in my car. What can i do?


----------



## moro anis

Hi,

This may sound crazy as I wrote the "how to" procedure but I can't update my maps.

I've downloaded etc onto SD card, put the card in slot gone to car, settings but can't find system maintenance. I've tried with the ignition and engine as both on and off and can't find anything. I've checked all the others tabs too without success.

Car is 2018. Any suggestions/tips?


----------



## ZephyR2

Last time I did an update it took me a while to "re-find" the System Maintenance menu even tho I'd done it before a few times.
From the manual ....
System update
.., Select: !MENU! button> Settings> left control button> System maintenance.

Sounds right as I remember now having to left click from somewhere.


----------



## moro anis

Thanks Zeph. Will give it a whirl.


----------



## moro anis

Well done. As easy as you said. Many thanks.


----------



## andreic

Hi guys,
I have a 2015 Mk3 and on the myAudi I've downloaded the update for the 2018/2019 maps. Started the download, but I had to cut it as I had to leave. Came back the next day and tried to resume the download but the authentication token of the Java downloader app expired so it asked me about myAudi credentials. Unfortunately (don't know why) those didn't work so I went to the myAudi portal to get the Downloader again. But this time I didn't see the 2018/2019 maps anymore. Just 2017. 
Did anyone else had this problem? If yes, how did you solve it?
As a note, it is the second time I'm downloading map updates, since I own the car in April 2018. First time all went great.

Thanks!


----------



## DPG

I dont see any options on myAudi.

Guess the car has to be registered to my account at the dealership.

I'll give Audi CS a call tomorrow


----------



## andreic

DPG said:


> I dont see any options on myAudi.
> 
> Guess the car has to be registered to my account at the dealership.
> 
> I'll give Audi CS a call tomorrow


I was referring to the my.audi.com website. If you go to https://my.audi.com/vehicle/dashboard/ and click the Functions section, you should see the available map updates. I only see the 2017 now


----------



## DPG

andreic said:


> DPG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont see any options on myAudi.
> 
> Guess the car has to be registered to my account at the dealership.
> 
> I'll give Audi CS a call tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> I was referring to the my.audi.com website. If you go to https://my.audi.com/vehicle/dashboard/ and click the Functions section, you should see the available map updates. I only see the 2017 now
Click to expand...

I need to get the 10 digit vehicle code before I can see that as I'm not the key user yet. I'll speak to my dealer today


----------



## andreic

DPG said:


> andreic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DPG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont see any options on myAudi.
> 
> Guess the car has to be registered to my account at the dealership.
> 
> I'll give Audi CS a call tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> I was referring to the my.audi.com website. If you go to https://my.audi.com/vehicle/dashboard/ and click the Functions section, you should see the available map updates. I only see the 2017 now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I need to get the 10 digit vehicle code before I can see that as I'm not the key user yet. I'll speak to my dealer today
Click to expand...

Please let me know how that goes, I'm in the same place with the key user stuff. 
Thanks!


----------



## DPG

andreic said:


> Please let me know how that goes, I'm in the same place with the key user stuff.
> Thanks!


Dealer has to order a new code from Audi Germany, takes about a week to come and costs £66.

Then it has to be setup


----------



## andreic

DPG said:


> andreic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please let me know how that goes, I'm in the same place with the key user stuff.
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Dealer has to order a new code from Audi Germany, takes about a week to come and costs £66.
> 
> Then it has to be setup
Click to expand...

Got it, thanks  And about the maps, did they say anything?


----------



## csi_basel

Just downloaded the latest map updates to a SD card - i have 2 folders and 2 files. 
I don't have the xml file. Do i need this?


----------



## moro anis

IIRC the xml file is the compressed file of data which is decompressed by Java to give the details you need. The proof is to try as you are.


----------



## andreic

Can someone please send me the Java downloader file (.JNLP) for the 2018/2019 maps? I don't know why, but I was able to only get it once from the website and I stopped the download. But when I wanted to resume it, it didn't work anymore. Now on the website I can only see the 2017 maps  
As far as I know it doesn't contain any personal info

thanks


----------



## meszrum

andreic said:


> Can someone please send me the Java downloader file (.JNLP) for the 2018/2019 maps? I don't know why, but I was able to only get it once from the website and I stopped the download. But when I wanted to resume it, it didn't work anymore. Now on the website I can only see the 2017 maps
> As far as I know it doesn't contain any personal info
> 
> thanks


Audi has corrected the issue when owners of MY15 TT were able to download 18/19 maps. I have downloaded the package in whole, however it is impossible to update the map content in the MY15 car with 18/19 maps since the car itself does not allow it. Info pops up that there is no content on the media (usb, sdc) that may be used to update.

Right now MY15 owners can download only 17/18 maps which are the last ones included in free update.
You can buy the actual package (18/19 or 19) at the dealer.


----------



## andreic

meszrum said:


> andreic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone please send me the Java downloader file (.JNLP) for the 2018/2019 maps? I don't know why, but I was able to only get it once from the website and I stopped the download. But when I wanted to resume it, it didn't work anymore. Now on the website I can only see the 2017 maps
> As far as I know it doesn't contain any personal info
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Audi has corrected the issue when owners of MY15 TT were able to download 18/19 maps. I have downloaded the package in whole, however it is impossible to update the map content in the MY15 car with 18/19 maps since the car itself does not allow it. Info pops up that there is no content on the media (usb, sdc) that may be used to update.
> 
> Right now MY15 owners can download only 17/18 maps which are the last ones included in free update.
> You can buy the actual package (18/19 or 19) at the dealer.
Click to expand...

Oh, I see, so it was actually a bug  Thanks for explaining it to me  so I will probably stick to using waze instead


----------



## DPG

Maps updated to the 2018 version.

Just did Uk, Ireland _and Iceland_ for some bizarre reason.

Full Europe map would take 5 hours to download on my crappy broadband.

Used a 32GB usb flash drive formatted FAT32.

Only took 10 mins to update in my car.


----------



## csi_basel

moro anis said:


> IIRC the xml file is the compressed file of data which is decompressed by Java to give the details you need. The proof is to try as you are.


Yeah, it all went well. Took just over 30 mins to upload in the car. Cheers!!


----------



## K4RL

Hi all

I've just been in myaudi account & it now has a different format, I can see 11 folders but I can't find the map updates page in any of them. Can someone point me in the right direction please.  
Have updated my maps twice before without issue.

Thanks Karl


----------



## Swiffyc

K4RL said:


> Hi all
> 
> I've just been in myaudi account & it now has a different format, I can see 11 folders but I can't find the map updates page in any of them. Can someone point me in the right direction please.
> Have updated my maps twice before without issue.
> 
> Thanks Karl


Click on your "Show vehicle details" on opening page then click on "Features". Map update is on there, says 2018 on mine but my car now 3 years old, so could be that my free updates ended. My Audi website and app, seem to be hopeless now, can't do anything on them apart from update map.


----------



## K4RL

Swiffyc said:


> Click on your "Show vehicle details" on opening page then click on "Features". Map update is on there, says 2018 on mine but my car now 3 years old, so could be that my free updates ended. My Audi website and app, seem to be hopeless now, can't do anything on them apart from update map.


Thanks for reply.

I've now found that there are 2 myaudi sites & only the .com one has the map updates.
Karl


----------



## baldyash

Just updated to 2019 maps using sd card on my 2017 TTS,successfully!


----------



## moro anis

Well done


----------



## Hillwalker

moro anis said:


> Please see below for a How To guide re the above. I have written the procedure in both Word andconverted to pdf format. Admin please move to correct section as not sure how to.
> 
> View attachment 220513


Many thanks, I will give a try when I have a couple of hours free.

Cheers!


----------

